# Prices - has anyone done their research?



## jane70

Hi All
This may seem really lazy, but I thought someone may have done their research and would be kind enough to pass the info on.......
We've had icsi once at the Bridge in London and were blessed with a DS. We would very much like a sibling for him but any money spent on treatment would be borrowed! (again!)
I wondered if anyone could suggest where they have found to be the most reasonable clinic abroad. We don't need eggs, and have frozen sperm which I believe we can take abroad. 
I have reasearched Spain but after flights, accomodation etc it doesn't really seem much cheaper. Russia seems reasonable?
Very grateful for any advice
Jx


----------



## alanelaine

Russia is cheaper for IVF but is expensive for everything else.

For cheap you should look at Isida (Kiev) who have a good reputation generally, although there was a message of complaint on here recently or try Poland which is inexpensive and cheap to get to.

A&E


----------



## coconutkym

i think reepofit in czech republic are cheapest but booking now for august 08. also moscow . poland and kiev cheap. repromeda in cz is cheapish too. some spanish one as are cheaper than others 

u also need to factor in the costs of flights and hotels, so spain flights cheap and regular, but those to moscow inevitably not so convenient. i am going to cz cos can travel to brno where most clinics are via  bratislava in slovak republic. or vienna as both 1 and half hours away by train

best wishes. maybe send a standard emaio to all clinics and see what they say. bear in m ind that u need to feel comfortable with clinic and confident in their skill

best wishes

coco


----------



## babycrazy

Hi 
Reprofit is the cheapest in CZ, waiting list with own eggs is minimal, 9mths for Donor eggs only.
The cost is only eu3100 for donor eggs so it will be cheaper for own egg TX, as no payment to donor is needed. All TX is done by ICSI, but request blastocyst transfer.  I believe stim drugs bought from CZ are cheaper (check with UK girls on thread as USA girls go through an agent).
If you live near Stanstead, 2hr or less flight time, Ryanair do cheap flights if booked in advanced, but only one a day so commuting is hard.  Hotels £40 a night B&B if not in a Tradefair week
XX
Karen


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

have any of you had IVF treatment at repromeda in cz ? I would be interested in hearing about your experiences. Please PM me


----------



## freckles2

Jane
You've probably sorted this by now but I thought I would let you know that reprofit is the cheapest and there is no waiting list if youa re using your own eggs
Frang


----------



## jane70

Thanks Frang
No I haven't done anything about it yet! Thanks for your info. I'm still not quite sure wheather to go abroad or not
Jx


----------



## ullis72

Hi, We went to Sweden, in Falun to be exact. Cheap flight and trains if you can book some ahead. 
Sterling, Ryan air and even the SAS airlines is reasonable, £100 return but Sterling and Ryanair is up to half that. Accommodation varies depending on what you want. There is a small hotel right next to the hospital where the clinic is which charges up to £61 per night. Or there is 4 star hotels for £100, all within walking distance in this small town.
The cost for ICSI was the same as doing IVF. Here in the UK we would pay a lot more for ICSI. In the end we had ICSI in Falun but unfortunately only two eggs so no blastocyst, so we had them implanted after three days. 
The cost was 16000 Swedish kronas,if you did scans and bloodtest elsewhere. Which is £1230. We were quoted £3600 here!
On top of that they were great and so thoughtful. Good communication throughout. They spoke excellent English, so language was not a problem and it isn't really anywhere in Sweden.
We always felt so well looked after and the atmosphere so relaxed.
Good Luck.
Feel free to PM me if you need any more info and tips.
Ullis72


----------



## verap

Hello,
did anyone hear good/bad about ISIDA and IRM ?
I am talking to them at the moment - found them few days ago.
Seems, they are the cheapest (that Russia Moscow and St Petersbourg, Israel, Ch republik and others ). But are they realy good ? 
And they don't want to show the pictures of the donors. Is it normal , or just them?
thanks a lot for any information. I have to make my decision today-tomorrow and let them start on DE IVF for me.


----------



## larkles

Hi Jane- h + I Laughed when I read your post, call me the 
Research Queen, I  have researched soooo…. Much, so exhausting, if you need any extra info please pm/email me,
this is what I think 

We waited 3 years in confidence on the NHS for donor (sorry hun are you using your own eggs?) 

I think you should definately go ahead with clinic abroard, I have had 3 treatments at Ceram, Spain-Marbella region (with donor eggs) and still no joy, we have now moved onto donor embryo’s (not the left over’s in my new clinic) so hoping we may get lucky this year


Larkles
xxx


----------



## alla

Hi!
I wonder if someone could give me information about their experience at the Fertimed clinic in Cz?

by alla



larkles said:


> Hi Jane- h + I Laughed when I read your post, call me the
> Research Queen, I have researched soooo&#8230;. Much, so exhausting, if you need any extra info please pm/email me-Key words_Blo£ey husbands, Spiritual diffuculties, despair, etv
> 
> Yes have done so much research over the years so this is what I think
> 
> We waited 3 years in confidence on the NHS for donor (sorry hun are you using your own eggs?)
> 
> I think you should definately go ahead with clinic abroard, I have had 3 treatments at Ceram, Spain-Marbella region (with donor eggs) and still no joy, we have now moved onto donor embryo's (not the left over's in my new clinic) so hoping we may get lucky this year
> 
> Also I Lots of love
> 
> Larkles
> xxx


----------



## katy83

Hello,

I don’t know if is any help but the clinic at Hungary where I am having my consultation next month has a full pricelist that also compare the prices to the ones in the UK. www.scmedicaltravel.co.uk/pricelist.html , IVF is £1300,IVF with donor sperm £1400, ICSI is an extra £199. I am not sure about the price  with donor egg as I am planning to use my own.

Katy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had a donor egg cycle at IVI Barcelona and didn't get any embryos for transfer and paid E 8300 to them and £1-2K here plus £2.5K for a hysteroscopy

L x


----------



## samarakhan

Hi reprofit and also dogus clinic in cyprus were the cheapest i found- i have just returned from dogus clinic in north cyprus after failed ivf


----------



## gerbinia

Samarakhan

hey hunnie, how you doing. I just read your post and I am so sorry that it did not work out for you. Me and my DH just had tx here in england my one free go on the NHS which by the way i waited 3 years for it turned out to be  . I know how you feel. we know have to safe up for another tx but also need to think if we should use my own or donor as i am a poor responder  .
Would you go back to Cyprus?

love 
Nicole x


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Nicole
I have just come back from three weeks away at the Jinny and Dogus having done a tandem treatment with my own eggs and DE and I can thoroughly recommend them both. Please feel free to pm me if you want any info - I am also a PR.
RC xx


----------



## Smike

Hello Rural Chick

hope you don`t mind me sending you a message, i did try to pm you but your inbox is full and it wouldn`t allow me to send it

hope your ET went ok, good luck on the 2ww.

I`ve just read your post where you mentioned you had a tandem transfer of own eggs and DE, and wondered if you would mind telling me a bit more about it, as this is something i`d like to do but didn`t realise it was possible till i read your post.  I`ve had 4 failed ICSI in this past 12 months, spent £20,000, so would really like my next tx to work as not sure how many more times we can afford to keep trying.  my consultant told me last week that i have a 5% chance with my own eggs as although i produce loads of follies (approx 12 each time) on a very low dose, the quality is about grade 2,and she said it`s the quality that`s stopping me getting pg,I also have raised nk cells but she didn`t think that was the prob,  so with DE i`ll have about a 60% chance
we`re thinking of DE abroad hopefully early next year, but not sure where to go yet,  but if i had loads of money i would like to still try with own eggs but i don`t want to waste my time, emotions and money.
would you mind if i asked how much your latest tx cost ?

i know this may be a bit cheeky of me , and please don`t reply if you think i`ve been at all rude in asking as i know it`s personal and private really

Heidi x


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Heidi
Whoops  - sorry didn't realise my inbox was full - I'll sort that now and pm you.
RC xxx


----------



## paphoshopefull

Have found some very cheap prices in noth of cyprus!!! Just received a quote yesterday for 1800 euro but that is without an medication or accommodation. We live in the south of cyprus and I know the accommodation in the north is very good value. She said the success rates were good but they are not published. I need to do a little more research but if I go up for a consultation I'll post it.

If anyone needs to contact them here's the email address of the lady who contacted me: [email protected]


----------

